

Iron Dome (Israeli Defense System) - julio_iglesias
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Dome

======
valarauca1
Going off of IDF tweets yesterday saw:

48 launched, 14 intercepted ~29.16%

The day before saw

117 launched, 29 intercepted ~24.79%

Two day total of 25.5% effectiveness..

~~~
ruzzmo
It is important to understand that Iron Dome ( in conjunction with the
operator) only attempt to intercept rockets whose trajectories are towards
populated/military areas. It is not feasible to intercept anything that will
probably land in an open field, and the assessment in such short notice is
part of the technology. Yes, the rockets fired at Israel are very inaccurate.
It's kind of like someone waving a machine gun around spraying bullets
everywhere and you only intercept the ones that are going to hit anything.

Unfortunately the lunatic waving that machine gun around is hiding between
innocent civilians, so when you shoot back, they die too. Lose lose situation.

~~~
Someone
_" It is not feasible to intercept anything that will probably land in an open
field"_

I think it is technically feasible (if you can hit most rockets aimed at a
population center, you can also hit most rockets that will fall a few miles
outside of it), but not a good idea financially, and also unwise.

If they shot at everything, the opponents would fire a barrage of dead-cheap
home-made rockets without any accuracy until the Israelis ran out of expensive
Iron Dome rockets, and then fire a few more expensive and more accurate
rockets.

